# Fear of going fast



## noni6 (Feb 23, 2012)

I consider myself a reasonably okay snowboarder, I can carve, I can hit some basic park features. What's really impeding my progress is that whenever I get going fast, I freak and I have to slow down. This is really bad when I'm on the mountain with my friends and they all have to wait for me to come down, every time. How can I get over my fear of going faster?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just keep riding. You'll get more comfortable.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Just keep riding. You'll get more comfortable.


I used to think going fast was 15-20mph straight down a green..... Now greens seem like snail speed..... Cat tracks seem super slow too.... The more Time you spend at high speed, the easier it gets. Follow your buddies and put some music in your ears....


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Go here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html and here Free Learn to Snowboard Videos | SnowProfessor and make sure you technique is on point.That is the key to going fast with out killing yourself.


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

drink a couple beers


----------



## BarryYung42 (Feb 25, 2012)

same here. i have to slow down right before i hit the jump for some reason because im scared that im gonna flipover and fall on my ass


----------



## portside (Feb 26, 2012)

As long as your having a good time it shouldn't matter. You'll be bombing double black diamonds and double corking in no time with a good attitude


----------



## eddoggydog (Mar 1, 2010)

I hate to give this kind of advice when it comes to a sport where you can get hurt, but after i've had a couple of beers, that's when I've progressed the most.


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a fear of going fast after catching edges early on and face planting a bit. I'm mostly over my fear of speed now from just continuing to snowboard and improving my technique so that I feel more in control and can comfortably get down steeper intermediate runs. Keep practicing and you'll get over it eventually. 

Probably don't want to get too drunk and snowboard as you'll lose some of your motor skills...


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Learn proper technique, spend some time with an instructor learning to actually carve. Anyone can go fast flying down the hill flat based. But it is so much nicer to carve fast down the hill, and know your are in control.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Learn to trust your board....a board (without you on) will fly straight down the fall line, go right over bumps, will not catch an edge and keep going. It will not control itself but neither will it be out of control...it will be doing exactly what it is designed to do...follow the fastest way down the hill. So all you need to do is trust your board, use some good technique to maneuver the board board so that you can avoid hitting something or others and learn to stay on the board and enjoy the ride. Embrace the speed.


----------



## noni6 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> The one thing is that every time you ride, you should scare yourself just a little every time. It is how we expand our envelope and progress.


This is excellent advice and something I try to do every time I'm on the snow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BarryYung42 said:


> same here. i have to slow down right before i hit the jump for some reason because im scared that im gonna flipover and fall on my ass


Your 13..... My son is 12 and last year he tried to advance too fast up to the jump line from 35' - 60' he knuckled a 45' jump then over shot the same jump.... It scared him and he didn't take them again until this year. We started on the small 10-20' jumps until he hit them like they weren't even there. We moved up to the next level and he rode those until he was just cruising off of them... Now he is up again to 45-55' size doing straight air/methods and other simple grabs until he is comfortable enough to start spinning.... His goal is to hit our money booter at about 75' by the end of the season...... 

My goal is to do a layed out back flip on a 45-55' jump but I'm 35..... 

Keep at it and You will get comfortable, he boards every day, is at around 90+ days this season. Days on the hill and getting comfortable is what matters and helps.


----------



## sunnygsm (Dec 4, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Your fear comes from a lack of confidence in your ability to remain in control. This fear may be appropriate depending on your riding experience and the conditions and terrain or it may be an unfounded fear. Either way, riding experience and improving your riding techniques should solve this issue. Appropriate fear is good as it is what keeps us alive. This fear only is a problem when it becomes unreasonable. It is impossible to tell on a forum whether your fear is appropriate or if it is an unreasonable fear.
> 
> The one thing is that every time you ride, you should scare yourself just a little every time. It is how we expand our envelope and progress.


I try and live by this rule. I basically go home when I get to adventurous and beat myself up one too many times in a day.


----------

